
Umbra Composit does high-resolution 3D scans - vinnyglennon
https://venturebeat.com/2018/09/25/umbra-composit-could-scan-the-world-in-3d-to-the-detail-of-a-single-grain-of-sand/
======
jefft255
I think the claim "scan the whole world down to the detail of a single grain
of sand" is hot garbage. SfM or any kind of 3D scanning method doable with
cell phone or drone data will not get close to that. You'd need some very
expensive scanners for that and no one would use these to scan a large area.

It doesn't matter if your mesh is that precise when your data acquisition
method isn't.

------
ris
The issue here is one of rights. Who owns the rights of the generated data?
Especially if it was the "crowdsourced" product of n people. Does the data
make any sense outside the context of Umbra's software? Is it exportable? Or
do Umbra retain the rights to take their ball away at any time?

These are all questions anyone should be asking before putting any sort of
time & effort into "contributing" to some sort of "crowdsourced" project. Or
even putting a significant amount of work into a cloud-based tool.

Mapillary's answer was a compromise - contributed image data is published
under a creative commons license, but Mapillary retain copyright over the
metadata (most importantly positioning information). This is a bit of a fudge
which would prevent users reclaiming the entire dataset and taking it
elsewhere, but it seems to work for the community ... mostly.

~~~
candiodari
Generally this is considered a compilation. And the compiler owns the rights
to a compilation. The biggest example would be the yellow pages (let's assume
you remember those).

The company putting it out certain owns copyright over the book, it's exact
contents, even if it owns none of the individual details inside of it.

~~~
daveguy
I'm not sure why this is being downvoted. Is the statement just not correct?
(seems right) Or does it vary significantly throughout the world?

Or is it down voted because people don't like the idea of their collected
information being owned by the compiler?

There has to be a lot of grey in this space. Can someone clarify?

------
John_KZ
The 3D panning shots were pretty nice considering there's no specular
information in those 3D scans.

The claims are, of course, insane, but I guess they're trying to sell some
kind of fancy correction algorithm to fill in the gaps.

